# Nazi eBay



## Bixby Bill (Jan 24, 2011)

I recently listed a CPC ink bottle with a label, it did have a shallow lip chip but with the original label I had a bid of $19.99. Then all of a sudden eBay in their infinite wisdom removed my listing without giving a clear reason why. I called them, and the lady at the other end of the line could only tell me what was already on the email they had sent me, that it was significantly misrepresented and they had a report that it wasn`t authentic. That was last Thursday, they finally got back to me today saying only that they had a report that it wasn`t authentic, and that if I relisted it I could have my eBay privileges cut back or even suspended. Has anyone else here have this happen? I so much want to cancel my account and tell them where they can keep it, but I do most of my Bixby buying on there, plus until I find a full time job, it`s helping to pay the bills. I can`t believe that someone can report something like that and they`ll take their word for it and not give me a chance to defend myself. 
   A couple days before this happened I reported neat_o_auctions to eBay for selling common $5 medicine bottles with "excogitated" labels (reproduction, I had to look it up as I`m sure everyone else has to also!) for drugs that would make them $50 bottles. Has anybody run into this where if you report someone on eBay for something, it gets turned around and aimed at you instead? My authentic listing was yanked off, but these other people, Granny Fark`s Fantastic Finds, are still active and selling bottles with fake labels. Just curious if anybody else has run into anything like this before. Here`s a picture of my CPC ink that was reported as not being authentic.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 24, 2011)

I apologize to anybody out there who may be of Nazi heritage, it is very unfair and mean of me to compare you to such an evil entity as eBay!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 24, 2011)

> I reported neat_o_auctions to eBay for selling common $5 medicine bottles with "excogitated" labels (reproduction, I had to look it up as I`m sure everyone else has to also!) for drugs that would make them $50 bottles. Has anybody run into this where if you report someone on eBay for something, it gets turned around and aimed at you instead? My authentic listing was yanked off, but these other people, Granny Fark`s Fantastic Finds


 

   I have reported granny fark a number of times for their fakes. Never seemed to do any good. Fleabay seems pretty capricious in how they dole out auction policing.

 One thing you have to keep in mind is the bottles category is a flea on the back of the ebay elephant. Probably more of a nuisance than a money maker in their eyes. They make their money from the blue tarp Chinese junk power sellers.

 I would like to see a good continuous online bottle auction site be successful. A few people have made efforts at it but nothing seems to have taken off yet.


----------



## whittled (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! First of all you got ebay's phone number! I've been wanting that for years. Paypal has been great with every Q I had but ebay? Can I have that please?
 I apologize, I just cant get past that right now.
 I'll get back to you on the rest.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 24, 2011)

It`s easy to get their number once you know how to do it. You have to get to a part where you are complaining or need to ask about something, I forgot exactly where I usually go, but there will be a button that says "contact eBay", you click on it, and it`ll give you a choice of chatting with them or phoning. They`ll give you a PIN that is only good for 15 minutes, so you have to be all prepared ahead of time. Now that I`m thinking about it, you can go to their A to Z list, and Contact eBay might be listed there also.


----------



## whittled (Jan 24, 2011)

It used to be they were email only. I gave up trying years ago. This is great info. I hope I never need it.
 I also hope you get it cleared in you favor.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 24, 2011)

That is lame, Bill.  Good luck with that issue.  I hate that Fark can auction bottles with fake labels, and even though they state they're fake, they do it in a misleading way.  I don't get why E bay is ok with Fark.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 24, 2011)

So how is that considered a fake label (your ink) Bill,...I don't get it.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 24, 2011)

I don`t get it either. I researched the Cross Pen Co. and they are still in business, I wonder if they thought that I was selling counterfeit Cross Pen merchandise without even bothering to look at it? I`m afraid to relist it too, because I have no idea who turned me in for it, they might spot it again and then according to eBay I`d be in deep doo-doo. Things like this are what make selling on eBay so interesting!


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

That's pretty bad, Bill. If it were not for the occasional item that I can't find elsewhere, I would have no use for eBay at all. 

 I have boxes of good, spare bottles that I could list and make hundreds. At one time, a lot of them went to eBay. Now, they can sit. I have listed nothing for two years, and never plan to list anything again. They force PayPal down your throat (more money for them), harass good sellers (like you, Bill) with utter nonsense and leave sellers no recourse against unfair negative feedback. Then, they let scumbags who have been banned from selling keep on coming back. I know of one thieven joker who has been banned THREE times for non-delivery of items and excessive negative feedback. He's still listing things almost daily [].  ~Jim


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 24, 2011)

A few years back I had a similar encounter with ebay...someone (never found out who, but have a real good idea) reported me and another guy to ebay as 'shill bidders', and because we had actually bid on each other's stuff(who in the bottle world doesn't?!) ebay cancelled all our auctions and suspended us.  But... our protests probably helped, but I think the real influence was the people who regularly bid on our auctions- they were *outraged* - and let ebay know it through emails & whatever...net result - a week later Ebay un-suspended us & relisted all our cancelled auctions, with an apology.  Moral of the story - go to ebay & show some support for Bob, if enough of us make noise, the idiots will listen...


----------



## Wangan (Jan 24, 2011)

Bill,do you think its the same putz that justanolddigger has a problem with?You told him to mention your name to him.Sounds like something he would do.Just a thought.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 24, 2011)

No, my listing was pulled last Thursday, which was before the big discussion on my friend with the two flasks. I did think about that though. It doesn`t bother me that I can`t relist the bottle, it`s the fact that they can just shut down a listing without even giving the seller a chance to defend themselves against the charges. If I was more internet and computer savvy I would start up an auction service just for antiques and collectibles, once something like that got going and the sellers were treated on an equal footing as the buyers, and with a low seller`s premium, it would be very successful.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. And I got away with selling dangerous explosive elemental chemicals?

 WTF?

 eBay is f'ing stupid. Not much you can do about it I guess. The juggernaut crushes all. Get out of the way or tack yourself to the wheels and enjoy the ride. Not much else you can do.

 Sorry to hear about the problem but I have no useful advice. Hopefully it can be resolved.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 25, 2011)

> but I think the real influence was the people who regularly bid on our auctions- they were outraged - and let ebay know it through emails & whatever...net result - a week later Ebay un-suspended us & relisted all our cancelled auctions,


 What the Fark, I can't find them anywhere.
 If you want to try the above, I'll be happy to write ebay.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 25, 2011)

Thats exactly why monopolys are so bad.  You live with their rules or you dont play.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 25, 2011)

> I would like to see a good continuous online bottle auction site be successful. A few people have made efforts at it but nothing seems to have taken off yet.





> ORIGINAL: AntiqueMeds
> 
> Me too!  Not sure why this hasn't happened yet, but we really need it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 25, 2011)

Reason number 6,321 that I stopped selling on eBay.

 Sorry to read about this Bill - your label is OBVIOUSLY of the period.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 25, 2011)

It's a period label on a period bottle, and quite right.   If my Dad didn't already have one with a label, I'd PM you and buy the thing off you.

 Whoever said it's not correct is both an idiot on ink bottles and lacks enough to do with his/her time.   If I complained to ebay about every wheaton flask sold as "1800s" or every Chapman Pharmacy aftermarket label that I saw (someone must have bought a truckload of these, Chapman Pharmacy Fairlee VT, and stuck them onto anything that didn't move), I'd never do any work...    Don't like it, don't buy it.

 Jim G



> ORIGINAL: Bixby Bill
> 
> I recently listed a CPC ink bottle with a label, it did have a shallow lip chip but with the original label I had a bid of $19.99. Then all of a sudden eBay in their infinite wisdom removed my listing without giving a clear reason why. I called them, and the lady at the other end of the line could only tell me what was already on the email they had sent me, that it was significantly misrepresented and they had a report that it wasn`t authentic. That was last Thursday, they finally got back to me today saying only that they had a report that it wasn`t authentic, and that if I relisted it I could have my eBay privileges cut back or even suspended. Has anyone else here have this happen? I so much want to cancel my account and tell them where they can keep it, but I do most of my Bixby buying on there, plus until I find a full time job, it`s helping to pay the bills. I can`t believe that someone can report something like that and they`ll take their word for it and not give me a chance to defend myself.
> A couple days before this happened I reported neat_o_auctions to eBay for selling common $5 medicine bottles with "excogitated" labels (reproduction, I had to look it up as I`m sure everyone else has to also!) for drugs that would make them $50 bottles. Has anybody run into this where if you report someone on eBay for something, it gets turned around and aimed at you instead? My authentic listing was yanked off, but these other people, Granny Fark`s Fantastic Finds, are still active and selling bottles with fake labels. Just curious if anybody else has run into anything like this before. Here`s a picture of my CPC ink that was reported as not being authentic.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 25, 2011)

You don't sell on "the bay" at all anymore Jeff?   Too bad.   Back in the day, you had some of the best high end stuff on there...

 Jim G


----------



## LC (Jan 25, 2011)

You are luckier than I was . I tried selling one of those old glass fire extinguishers on eBay , and they cancelled my auction stating I could not sell hazardous materials. I emailed them back and asked why they cancelled my auction when there was another seller selling a box of twelve . The never replied back and the other seller sold his without a hitch . Of course his feedback was twice as big as mine , probably the difference .


----------



## coboltmoon (Jan 25, 2011)

From what I believe if you complain about someoneâ€™s auctions on ebay your listings get checked. If you post something in the ebay forum there are a couple of people who will check you listings to see if they can report you.

 Here is the deal, it is very easy to break an ebay rule and not know it.  Saying an item is like new can get your item pulled or any nazi reference.  I had a vintage Louis Vuitton silver polish bag get pulled once.  They said it was a fake, it was not but I never listed it again.  The best thing to do is move on.  I would list your ink again in 6 months if you still have it and want to sell it.

 The first item ever pulled of mine was a Mcdonalds coffee stirrer.  What a shame I was getting $10 a piece with a ton of traffic.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone fopr your support. I do like the ink, so it`ll sit on my shelf for a while, unless it sells at our local Somers, CT club show at the end of next month. At least it didn`t happen with something that was going for some good money, now it`s just time to move on. But if someone does start a good online auction, let me know!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 25, 2011)

> it`ll sit on my shelf for a while, unless it sells at our local Somers, CT club show at the end of next month


 
 9% fleabay failed to collect from their own ignornace.


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Bixby Bill
> 
> Thanks everyone fopr your support. I do like the ink, so it`ll sit on my shelf for a while, unless it sells at our local Somers, CT club show at the end of next month. At least it didn`t happen with something that was going for some good money, now it`s just time to move on. But if someone does start a good online auction, let me know!


 Bill if you want to send me pic's and details I'l be happy to list it for you thru my account to see if gets to stay and gets sold, just let me know....Jim


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Jim, but my sister a couple towns over has offered the same thing, but I think I`ll keep it for a while. I`ve always liked these CPC inks, so now I have a reason to keep it for a while. Unless someone has a nice Bixby to trade????[8|]


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2011)

Cool with me, best wishes my friend...[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 26, 2011)

My first canceled auction was an already 10 year old M&MÂ® dispenser. I actually got an email from legal at the MarzÂ® corp. stating the non use of Â® and â„¢'s in the list. I re listed and stuffed the thing with them. I mean I added the stuff after plastic (just in case) and threw it in all over to be sure I was covered. I think I put some after "the" just in case they owned that too.
 It just seamed real silly. What could happen, someone would buy M&M'sÂ® to put in it.


----------



## coboltmoon (Jan 26, 2011)

Ebay will pull a listing that says looks like a Zippo lighter if the lighter is not a name brand Zippo.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't stand eBay... But let's face it, the reason that a non eBay bottle auction site has not taking off is cause we don't all go there to buy bottles from eachother, we go there to try and snag a deal from a non bottle collector who wouldn't use a bottle only auction... Although George (bottleski) and a few others have great followings...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about an idea for a bottle sales alternative. Still working out the details. Its needs to be simple.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 27, 2011)

I did a buiseness plan, created a site and worked out a working model but never moved ahead with it... Still got it on the back burner but the key ingredient is unavailable.  It's very simple, and ideally a non profit, except for small maintainance fee


----------



## Wangan (Jan 27, 2011)

I have said this same thing right along but I was told it would be way too hard to make your own equivalent of EBay.I thought there was a member here who had a site that sold bottles and I thought they were pretty reasonable too.I can`t remember who it was or if they still do it.I think it`s a good idea and anybody who would give EBay some competition,even a scaled down model,would probably do alright considering all the problems I`ve heard about on here.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not considering an auction format, more like a simple "craigslist like" clearing house for bottles.  Think "very simple"[]  Listing would be free. I just need to decide if I want to invest the bandwidth cost for it.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 27, 2011)

> I have said this same thing right along but I was told it would be way too hard to make your own equivalent of EBay.I thought there was a member here who had a site that sold bottles and I thought they were pretty reasonable too.I can`t remember who it was or if they still do it.I think it`s a good idea and anybody who would give EBay some competition,even a scaled down model,would probably do alright considering all the problems I`ve heard about on here


 
 Dude was from Wisc right?  

 I doubt the computer code is that difficult, it would be getting the site off the ground.  You would need lots of advertising money.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 27, 2011)

Many have tried and failed. Yahoo (good riddens). Garagesale.com, and others. 
 Except the mailing cost glassworks and others will still reign as the nearest equivalent and best alternative.
 I think a start up will be taken as most likely worse than ebay unfortunately. It would be very difficult to gain a reputation beyond this community in time to make it sustainable, let alone profitable.
 Trying to weed out the ex yahooers and bad ebayers  would be a full time job.
 Nice idea but...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 27, 2011)

i'm assuming unprofitable from the start.  I dont make money on any of my bottle related activities. So nothing new there.  I'm thinking small and simple, no grand plans.
 A reputation just in this community would be fine.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 27, 2011)

I have never really used it, but http://www.icollect247.com/ looks ok.  Its a fixed price listing and is only supposed to be for vintage items.  I've thought about putting some of my antique store stock on there, but I don't spend enough time in the store anymore to really list and ship items.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 27, 2011)

> Zippo lighter if the lighter is not a name brand Zippo.


ZippoÂ® lighter if the lighter is not a name brand ZippoÂ®. Get it right Brandonâ„¢.[]


----------



## LC (Jan 27, 2011)

I had never heard of this site , went back to check it out . Did a search for bottles . Found some really nice Pepsi collectables , but boy , what prices ! But if you can get it , more power to you .


----------



## div2roty (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah, icollect247 is expensive for some stuff.  The owner of the site is from eastern shore of va and big time collector / dealer of adv collectibles.  His stuff is usually top of the line, but I've always thought it was really expensive.  Apparently the site sells some stuff.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Jan 27, 2011)

fleaBay Customer support, or lack thereof!

 Follow the prompts to continue without a PIN 
 (866) 877-3229


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2011)

"Springtime for hitler and germany
 Means that soon we'll be going
 We've got to be going
 You know we'll be going to ebay"  With apologies to Mel Brooks.


----------

